# [GAME] - Complete the Sentence



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

BLARGH!!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

I f**ked


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

a


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

Nun named


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

n**** G


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

Who had


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

a puppy


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

That killed


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2015)

my lover


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

your mom

EDIT: ninja'd and dayum xD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

What the


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

potatoes is


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2015)

my dick


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

My savour


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

--are we making new sentences now? 
--anyways

and


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

(No we are continuing the sentence)
Best friend


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

are both


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

fulfiled


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2015)

something


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2015)

bullshit


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

Smelling like


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2015)

cunt juice


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2015)

with a moose


----------



## migles (Jan 23, 2015)

from butt


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 23, 2015)

the end.


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO A-Hole


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

Sucking dicks


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2015)

with a


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

Awkard sexual pleasure


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 24, 2015)

and p1ngpong


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2015)

banning while


----------



## ßleck (Jan 24, 2015)

Pleasuring himself.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

And did


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2015)

not give


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

The expected


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2015)

result


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

So he


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 24, 2015)

gave birth


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 24, 2015)

to Charizard
(game changer) <3


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> to autistic


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2015)

Asshole named


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

Flame. He


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Enjoys


----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2015)

woman sex.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

having sex


----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2015)

with woman


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

Flame said:


> woman sex.


 
OMFG! I DIDN'T KNOW YOU POSTED THAT AFTER! WOW I JUST PRESSED POST REPLY AND GOT THAT FROM YOU! WOW ALMOST SIMILAR MINDS THOUGH! 





ComeTurismO said:


> having sex


ANYWAY..
in peace


----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2015)

hot pussy


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Wet and confortable


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

determined communism


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

in Pokemon Island


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

REVing with taylor swift


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

and then the story we read was so boring, so therefore, the end.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

10 years later


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

nothing happened. the  end


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Complete the sentence: second quest.

Once upon a time...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 25, 2015)

mad gay


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Named cumtourista


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 25, 2015)

had a


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Bleeding anus


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 25, 2015)

so he


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Used


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 25, 2015)

banana peel


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2015)

man. I


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Still have


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 26, 2015)

A Boner


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

who had


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 26, 2015)

A smurf


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

as his


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 26, 2015)

pregnant issues.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 26, 2015)

I will not


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Fuck him


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 27, 2015)

just kidding


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

a new bastard.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 27, 2015)

Tonight


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2015)

a potato


----------



## Omegadash (Jan 27, 2015)

Ate


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2015)

a tomato


----------



## Omegadash (Jan 27, 2015)

To gain


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2015)

tomato powers


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

and spread


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2015)

tomato juice


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

with


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2015)

his penis


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 27, 2015)

sex machines


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

smashing


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool and it got him fucking pregnant and now lets fucking break the rules, this is getting fucking boring so lets break the fucking rules


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool has been pregnet for 9 months and now 59 mini VinsCool has been born.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> VinsCool has been pregnet for 9 months and now 59 mini VinsCool has been born.


 
mini VinsCool turns out to be a fucking girl and now VinsCool cried and then the baby turned into a boy.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> mini VinsCool turns out to be a fucking girl and now VinsCool cried and then the baby turned into a boy.


 
The boy seemed girly at first, but it was meant to be that. He now lives at gbatemp known as...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The boy seemed girly at first, but it was meant to be that. He now lives at gbatemp known as...


TaeWong. But afterwards, n**** got kicked out and he was homeless. Now he is living in a house with two rooms and three living rooms...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> TaeWong. But afterwards, n**** got kicked out and he was homeless. Now he is living in a house with two rooms and three living rooms...


 
in which TaeWong met Earthbound2. All this non sens became the EOF. Later that day, TaeWong goes to...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> in which TaeWong met Earthbound2. All this non sens became the EOF. Later that day, TaeWong goes to...


VinsCool and they both make a family with some bitch called Gahars cause they had a fucking three way. Gahars ends up being pregnant and has a boy nine months later named Guild McCommunist.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> VinsCool and they both make a family with some bitch called Gahars cause they had a fucking three way. Gahars ends up being pregnant and has a boy nine months later named Guild McCommunist.


 
This little bastard young communist grewed up and had fun reading nintendo butthurting. A year later Tom Bombadildo...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

Married a n**** name Paarish with DinohScene and then the end. Just kidding the story is not over because....


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Married a n**** name Paarish with DinohScene and then the end. Just kidding the story is not over because....


 
Veho will reply and post funny pictures on his multiple orgasm thread. Jiehfeng will then report my posts because wtf. Later after ComeTurismO create a new thread...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Veho will reply and post funny pictures on his multiple orgasm thread. Jiehfeng will then report my posts because wtf. Later after ComeTurismO create a new thread...


 
And it turns out to be the best fucking thread ever. The following picture shall display the best thread ever.





Anyway, VinsCool made a thread regarding his love on Croutons.. It turns out to be very nice because...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> And it turns out to be the best fucking thread ever. The following picture shall display the best thread ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
croutons is the very best thing ever made. later that night he be drunk with the_randomizer and...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> croutons is the very best thing ever made. later that night he be drunk with the_randomizer and...


 
when he woke up from the drunk self he was, he was the nicest person ever since the_randomizer gave him the touch of the love of foxes... VinsCool ended up sleeping for the rest of the day, then CNN.com came along...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> when he woke up from the drunk self he was, he was the nicest person ever since the_randomizer gave him the touch of the love of foxes... VinsCool ended up sleeping for the rest of the day, then CNN.com came along...


 
showing how funny he was while he was drunk. Pictures of fox zoophilly spreads all over Veho's thread and AlanJohn liked every single pics from drunk VinsCool. The_randomizer then...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> showing how funny he was while he was drunk. Pictures of fox zoophilly spreads all over Veho's thread and AlanJohn liked every single pics from drunk VinsCool. The_randomizer then...


 
became Foxman, a superhero and he had powers of spreading happiness around GBAtemp


----------



## CheeseCake (Jan 29, 2015)

Suddenly this thread became a fanfiction thread. idk what to do here.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Reading bullshit while eating CheezeCake is a good idea  Then the_randomizer goes to the internship fox adventures thread and...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

posts pictures of foxes. Afterwards, CheeseCake loves it because he finds it so adorable... VinsCool comes along and....


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Also Liked foxes pictures because foxes are the cutest creature in this world  A bit later the thread goes offtopic because...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

(YES! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO ADD SPICE IN THE STORY! ANYWAY...)
Suddenly, Vulpes Abnocto comes out of nowhere, and despite him resembling a fox, he wrote a 300 word essay on how much he doesn't like the fact that he isn't the fox in those pictures. p1ngpong comes out of nowhere and they begin fighting because p1ngpong told him to suck it up. After...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz deleted all posts before VinsCool could read the bullshit from an essay of 300 words  VinsCool starts a flamebait which Kelton2 hooked and the butthurt continued. The_randomizer then said...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

"Why the heck did such a cute thread into a weird ass off topic thread? Thanks a lot niggas.. Now I'm pissed. 
WAIT! I'M GONNA KEEP THIS ON TOPIC!". the_randomizer than posted pictures of foxes. Afterwards, everything came back and normal. However, in the EOF...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> "Why the heck did such a cute thread into a weird ass off topic thread? Thanks a lot niggas.. Now I'm pissed.
> WAIT! I'M GONNA KEEP THIS ON TOPIC!". the_randomizer than posted pictures of foxes. Afterwards, everything came back and normal. However, in the EOF...


 
DrinkTheBleach got unbanned by P1ngPong just for fun and now all threads are filled with annoying posts. raulpica enjoys all our reactions, and AlanJonh still hasn't release his hentmei because he wanted Sausage_head. Migles then started a new thread named...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

So we started complete the paragraph?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

In that thread, RevPokemon became butthurt because we started completing sentences. Jhiefeng didn't give a fuck about that.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

(LMFAO I DIED BTW DON'T GIVE ME A LIKE PLZ I WANNA STAY AT 1000)
After he got butthurt, turns out he got prone for shitting. He shat so hard that everyone in Mario's universe died. As a result, it did affect the universe GBAtempers live in...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

a nutshell. Foxi4 laught so hard GBAtemp revived. It was a Gateway time out error because the 3ds forum crashed the server for the Nth time. RevPokemon then apologies to ComeTurismO because...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

Revpokemon is the baddest Mothafcker you know


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO refused his unsincere lame excuses and...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Afterwards, RevPokemon has turned into a nice individual and gave VinsCool five things he wanted. VinsCool was happy to receive... (continue on listing 5 things)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

A life,girlfriend,job,a house, and help for vinscool meth addiction


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

DISCARD THAT POST ^ I CANT EDIT IT
but...
ComeTurismO, being the forgiving individual he is forgave RevPokemon. RevPokemon had turned into a nice individual afterwards and gifted VinsCool 5 things he wanted. VinsCool was happy to recieve..... (list 5 things)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

- a photo of Taylor Swift
- a nude of DinohScene
- a Monster Energy Can
- a not working USB pen
- a broken 3ds

which was not enough because...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

A bunch of dudes kidnapped vinscool and


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxman came out of nowhere and saved him, afterwards..


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Foxman came out of nowhere and saved him, afterwards..


He jumped off a cliff but was saved by


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon kidnapping VinsCool to make some weird experiments with him which were...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

The Sex Machine 3000. It wasn't really going to sexually satisfy an individual. It was a code name. It actually turned VinsCool into superman..


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

Who screwed a rock and batman came and


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Foxman joined them to make a super team named:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

ManFoxSuperBat. It was the best team on Earth!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ManFoxSuperBat. It was the best team on Earth!


But like the avenger lacked spiderman yet


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> But like the avenger lacked spiderman yet


 
They were feeling bad, and therefore they called Spiderman. Spiderman called the team a bitch whore fucking slut since they didn't invite him earlier.. As a result, ManFoxSuperBat got pissed off and they killed Spiderman.. 25 years later, Spiderman is reincarnated and avenges his death..


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> They were feeling bad, and therefore they called Spiderman. Spiderman called the team a bitch whore fucking slut since they didn't invite him earlier.. As a result, ManFoxSuperBat got pissed off and they killed Spiderman.. 25 years later, Spiderman is reincarnated and avenges his death..


With assistance from sadaam Hussein and killed every except


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Bortz who had a serious envy to join the group


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> With assistance from sadaam Hussein and killed every except


 
Saddam Hussein killed him since that's what he did. Spiderman dies as a consequence when he is pissed for migles' death so Saddem kills him again... He reincarnates and 25 years later, Spiderman goes over to kill Saddem Hussein when he remembers his past.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Saddam Hussein killed him since that's what he did. Spiderman reincarnates and 25 years later, Spiderman goes over to kill Saddem Hussein when he remembers his past.


Yet the navy seals get credit rather than spider man


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

which pissed bortz so much he...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Killed ComeTurismO
(Bortz  is evil)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Killed ComeTurismO


Until odd future wolf gang kill them all


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Until odd future wolf gang kill them all


 
And everyone has sex..


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

with Veho


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> And everyone has sex..


But no one used a condom so


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

All of the dead people in the story.. are reincarnated after everyone is pregnant. 25 years later...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

VinsCool and RevPokemon
we're facing a hilarious issue where we post at the same time, we need to fix this lmao


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> VinsCool and RevPokemon
> we're facing a hilarious issue where we post at the same time, we need to fix this lmao


How bout order where it's cometurismo,me, and then vinscool


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How bout order where it's cometurismo,me, and then vinscool


 
ya lets do that
continue after my post, before this one


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> All of the dead people in the story.. are reincarnated after everyone is pregnant. 25 years later...


But our fcker boyfriend made us all have abortions so we ended up


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Having uterus cancer.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Obama witnessed all of this and felt empathetic, therefore, as a result, Obama gave us the cure and we ended up fucking cured from uterus cancer.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Obama witnessed all of this and felt empathetic, therefore, as a result, Obama gave us the cure and we ended up fucking cured from uterus cancer.


Which screwed some of us even more since some of us didn't even have a uterus, this caused world war 3 between USSRA(USA plus Russia ) and Somalia over the issue of


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn double post


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

How expensive is cocoa. Chocolate price inflated and we were experiencing multiple personnalities problem due to hypoglycemia.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

Soon, the allies of the USA (Canada and Britain) came out of nowhere and brought their friends to life --ManFoxSuperBat (since they died many years ago)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Soon, the allies of the USA (Canada and Britain) came out of nowhere and brought their friends to life --ManFoxSuperBat (since they died many years ago)


(I'm leaving the thread after this, have to get up for school tomorrow   )

So manfoxsuperbat teamed up with the other great super hero group's like Isis, lulzsec, the FBI, and push rainbow and saved the cocoa to where we made a giant chocolate cake in the shape of the vagina of the famous porn star


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

known as Christy Mack. The cake was eaten and Superman became fat. so he


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

legalized weed by protesting


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

against brony fanboyism.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

(until RevPokemon doesn't show up, let's just have it one-on-one)

However, the police and Obama came along and...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2015)

Banned every pony content. Kelton2 went mad and did


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

evaporation. As evaporation was occurring, ManFoxSuperBat...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> evaporation. As evaporation was occurring, ManFoxSuperBat...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Came and Banned ponyfag out of gbatemp. That pissed Kelton2 so she...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

spammed Costello in order to attain ponyfag.. However, srsbnzs came along and...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Attacked Kelton2 with harsh humor. VinsCool enjoyed that bullshit while Foxman tried to save her -- Not even worth, said ComeTurismO.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

The tragedy came to an end when ComeTurismO made VinsCool to support him in order to assist Foxman into saving Kelton2. ComeTurismO was asking VinsCool DURING THE PROCESS TO SUGGEST SOME GOOD MOVIES TO WATCH THAT ARE ON CANADIAN NETFLIX.. HE SAID HE WAS LOOKING FOR SOMETHING FUNNY.. VINSCOOL REPLIED ______________________.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

If you want my advice, STAY AWAY FROM XAVIER DOLAN'S MOVIES!!!! Kelton2 said: But lesbian movies is what I enjoy! It remins me of MLP!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool killed him as a result. Afterwards, Kelton2's funeral had a twist.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

I was a party including blackjack and hookers


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

The End.

Once a upon a time, there was a man named Naghayauydraffy. He always loved mathematics.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

One day, he was on his math class when something happened, it was...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

That he was pregnant with the child of his some lame YouTube LPer (probz tobuscus) and toby (or his evil twin ybot) took him to planned parenthood to get an abortion but when the doctor came for the procedure Naghayauydraffy's ass started to


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Spit fire trough his anus.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

Mafghadandudlayee, Naghayauydraffy's mom, started crying and so his father Dafghanderaulacha, shot Naghayauydraffy with his pistol so he gets out the misery he had from the anus fire.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

ManFoxSuperBat entered the room and beat Naghayauydraffy's father.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

Spadagabudabeedalee, the police force had came to the scene and was helping ManFoxSuperBat to beat Dafghanderaulacha. All this happened meanwhile Naghayauydraffy was fighting his life as the fire caused an infection in his lungs. Mafghadandudlayee died out of the sorrow that came upon her son. What happened with Dafghanderaulacha was..


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

a fucking confusing story with over complicated names.  Dafghanderaulacha went to jail by force. ManFoxSuperBat said:


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

Kyxgjtwrgbhtednopcvdx to the nurse named hlfdoejrndkfdnekuy


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

(I LIKE THE ANGER, I SHALL MAKE THIS SO CONFUSING LMFAO)
"I am really astonished to discover that what happened to Naghayauydraffy. On the other side, his father too!  But we will continue to fight for the happiness. Oh yeah, sad about Mafghadandudlayee too." Naghayauydraffy ended up dying, however his girlfriend gave birth to a baby boy. His name was Mandaralayunch. He grew up to be part of...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

The keodocckwbwdodmdbewhdjhlgpeebebroeodsiejentfkdlwkanaejsogvisjwmwbe terrorist group


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

The keodocckwbwdodmdbewhdjhlgpeebebroeodsiejentfkdlwkanaejsogvisjwmwbe wanted to terrorize all of Janahsulakanamba, a town in Dubansuah, so they can seek 500 thousand dollars, their terrorist friends out of jail, and a Wii U game they can make so they can address their messages to town. Mandaralayunch was the...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

Only one with big enough balls to not give in


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

The WiiU game never released on Janahsulakanamba, which pissed keodocckwbwdodmdbewhdjhlgpeebebroeodsiejentfkdlwkanaejsogvisjwmwbe so much. they gave Naghayauydraffy a mission, which consist of murdering Mandaralayunch. However, ManFoxSuperBat then arrived and...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

They all got boogie disco fever and were about to have an orgy until


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon came and said:


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> RevPokemon came and said:


May I have your attention please?
May I have your attention please?
Will, The Real Slim Shady please stand up?
I repeat will, The Real Slim Shady please stand up?
We're gonna have a problem here

Y'all act like you never seen a white person before
Jaws all on the floor like Pam, like Tommy just burst in the door
And started whoopin' her ass worse than before
They first were divorce, throwin' her over furniture
It's the return of the, "Ah, wait, no way, you're kidding
He didn't just say what I think he did, did he?"
And Dr. Dre said, nothing you idiots
Dr. Dre's dead, he's locked in my basement!
Feminist women love Eminem
Chigga chigga chigga, "Slim shady, I'm sick of him

Look at him, walkin' around grabbin' his you-know-what
Flippin' the you-know-who, yeah, but he's so cute though!"
Yeah, I probably got a couple of screws up in my head loose
But no worse, than what's goin' on in your parents' bedrooms
Sometimes, I wanna get on T.V. and just let loose, but can't
But it's cool for Tom Green to hump a dead moose
"My bum is on your lips, my bum is on your lips
And if I'm lucky, you might just give it a little kiss"
And that's the message that we deliver to little kids
And expect them not to know what a woman's clitoris is

Of course they gonna know what intercourse is
By the time they hit fourth grade
They got the discovery channel don't they?
"We ain't nothing but mammals", well, some of us cannibals
Who cut other people open like cantaloupes
But if we can hump dead animals and antelopes
Then there's no reason that a man and another man can't elope
But if you feel like I feel, I got the antidote
Women wave your pantyhose, sing the chorus and it goes

I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

Will Smith don't gotta cuss in his raps to sell his records
Well I do, so fuck him and fuck you too
You think I give a damn about a Grammy?
Half of you critics can't even stomach me, let alone stand me
"But slim, what if you win, wouldn't it be weird?"
Why? So you guys could just lie to get me here?
So you can, sit me here next to Britney Spears?
Shit, Christina Aguilera better switch me chairs
So I can sit next to Carson Daly and Fred Durst
And hear 'em argue over who she gave head to first

You little bitch, put me on blast on M.T.V
"Yeah, he's cute, but I think he's married to Kim, hee-hee!"
I should download her audio on MP3
And show the whole world how you gave Eminem VD
I'm sick of you little girl and boy groups, all you do is annoy me
So I have been sent here to destroy you
And there's a million of us just like me
Who cuss like me, who just don't give a fuck like me
Who dress like me, walk, talk and act like me
And just might be the next best thing but not quite me

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

I'm like a head trip to listen to, cause I'm only givin' you
Things you joke about with your friends inside your living room
The only difference is I got the balls to say it
In front of y'all and I don't gotta be false or sugarcoated at all
I just get on the mic and spit it
And whether you like to admit it, I just shit it
Better than ninety percent of you rappers out there
Then you wonder how can kids eat up these albums like Valiums

It's funny, 'cause at the rate I'm goin when I'm thirty
I'll be the only person in the nursin' home flirting
Pinchin' nurses asses when I'm jackin' off with jergens
And I'm jerkin' but this whole bag of Viagra isn't working
And every single person is a slim shady lurkin'
He could be workin' at Burger King, spittin' on your onion rings
Or in the parkin' lot, circling, screaming, "I don't give a fuck!"
With his windows down and his system up

So, will the real shady please stand up?
And put one of those fingers on each hand up?
And be proud to be outta your mind and outta control
And one more time, loud as you can, how does it go?

I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

'Coz I'm slim shady, yes I'm the real shady
All you other slim shadys are just imitating
So won't The Real Slim Shady please stand up
Please stand up, please stand up?

Ha ha
Guess there's a slim shady in all of us
Fuck it, let's all stand up


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

ManFoxSuperBat brought VinsCool to help with the assassination...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

In which he accepted only if...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

Shenmue 3 comes out


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Shenmue 3 comes out


 
(wtf is this?)

VinsCool then go to FoxMan's base and prepared the assassination.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

He had it planned out only they would have to buy some guns and ammo at


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

AmmuNation. The met Trevor on the go and proposed him if...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

He got Ron and Michael with Franklin as a backup.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

They goes to Los Santos to begin the plan as it should.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

Unfortunately, the remaining Aztecas, the Lost, the Chinese, the Ballas, and Madrazos come out of nowhere and..


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2015)

Killed FoxMan.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 31, 2015)

Michelle and Trisha were angered by this and they killed the Lost. The rest ran away. Costello came out of nowhere and updated Foxman's driver, hoping it would save him. Upon updating the driver, Foxman began to breathe. Trisha and Michelle were happy and they took him to the hospital. Doctors said he would be fine.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 1, 2015)

However, it seems that the doctors were wrong.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

As he ws a zombie


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxman than infected everyone who he saw, which was the hospital staff. They all became zombies. One curious kid who wanted to be a fucking zombie turned into a fucking zombie and infected his family, and his neighbor's daughter...


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Foxman than infected everyone who he saw, which was the hospital staff. They all became zombies. One curious kid who wanted to be a fucking zombie turned into a fucking zombie and infected his family, and his neighbor's daughter...


 
And then they infected the President and caused world twerk in Afghanistan


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

The remaining normal Afghans tried going to Canada, as refugee status. However, Canada declined unless they sang the ABC song. None of them wanted to do it, so the Canadians sent them to USA. The Americans then said...


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> The remaining normal Afghans tried going to Canada, as refugee status. However, Canada declined unless they sang the ABC song. None of them wanted to do it, so the Canadians sent them to USA. The Americans then said...


 
They would gave to dress up as members of ymca. so they decided to


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

(HAHAHA OMFG)
dress up as YMCA members, and had to dance to the song.....


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> (HAHAHA OMFG)
> dress up as YMCA members, and had to dance to the song.....


 
Untill wookies dressed as Freddie mercury showed up


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

THE END.

A day in Fanaulaxy, a galaxy of Suamsha, there was a tragedy where...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THE END.
> 
> A day in Fanaulaxy, a galaxy of Suamsha, there was a tragedy where...


 
The planet Orbulon was destructed by a jodi knight named...


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The planet Orbulon was destructed by a jodi knight named...


 
VinsCool, who had not only the power of The Force but also the power to...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2015)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> VinsCool, who had not only the power of The Force but also the power to...


 
Clone himself. The power of his personnalities allowed him to...


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Clone himself. The power of his personnalities allowed him to...


influence every being into following his command making...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

RevPokemon fucking her right in the pussy.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2015)

The Jodi Knight has enough of the Earth planet, so he


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The Jodi Knight has enough of the Earth planet, so he


 

So he bought a box of juice, and used it. 
(btw you guys, you're all going to hell for changing the thread's goal.)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> So he bought a box of juice, and used it.
> (btw you guys, you're all going to hell for changing the thread's goal.)


 
(that is ComeTurismO's fault)
To drink it, because he was thursty.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> (that is ComeTurismO's fault)
> To drink it, because he was thursty.


 

So the Jodi Knight guy, only wanted to have a drink. Or is that only what he wanted? He also did want-


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2015)

(FUCK DA RULEZ)
communism in his land.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> (F*** DA RULEZ)
> communism in his land.


The Jodi clones didn't like the idea so they...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> The Jodi clones didn't like the idea so they...


 

Had to buy more juice. Lots and lots of juice. Like, plenty.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Had to buy more juice. Lots and lots of juice. Like, plenty.


The juice turned out to be chemically altered and resulted on mutating the clones into...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> The juice turned out to be chemically altered and resulted on mutating the clones into...


 

A huge mega juice box which sought for revenge on the Jodi Knight Guy, cause he didn't drink the rest of the juice.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> A huge mega juice box which sought for revenge on the Jodi Knight Guy, cause he didn't drink the rest of the juice.


The mega juice box was so terrifying that the Jodi flew to orbulon using...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> The mega juice box was so terrifying that the Jodi flew to orbulon using...


 

Only a stick to save himself from the clutches of space stuff.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Only a stick to save himself from the clutches of space stuff.


The juice box grew space defiying deformed wings and followed the Jodi who was...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

Worried as hell as to whether the juice box will take his stick.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

The stick was very important to the Jodi because it had the power to...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

Punch a hole in the juice box.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 2, 2015)

And in doing so it punched a hole in its broken heart.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

Juice started to pour out of his box-dy, his last words, were many words. But seriously, it'll like, longer than what average juice boxes say while dying. The Juice Box said, O' Keep this Stick...


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

you jerk.The Jodi who had no idea of the juice box juice was very acidistic decided to...
(didn't notice 2 posts happened while I was writing)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> The Jodi who had no idea of the juice box juice was very acidistic decided to...
> (didn't notice 2 posts happened while I was writing)


 

(Then change it dammit. xD Too late. o_o Btw, assuming "acidistic" has something to do with acidity)
Spread the juice acid stuff into the stick, giving it all magical juicylystic powers! And the juice box continued with his very long last words moment, Keep All This Juice in there...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2015)

Or I will take revenge in the next life.. The Jodi then went to McDonalds and ordered his cat to have an orgy...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 2, 2015)

But Ronald McDonald's refused.


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 2, 2015)

While the Jodi and McDonald were arguing the Jodi dropped the stick and it landed next to Ronald McDonald who ...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2015)

decided to fuck the Jodi's girl.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2015)

Her name was RevPokemon. While they had sex, the Jodi knight...


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

in anger grabbed a knife and strucked Ronald from behind causing a weird red liquid to fall from Ronald.
he asked to himself is he...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

Bleeding?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

As it turned out it wasn't blood but in actuality it was...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> As it turned out it wasn't blood but in actuality it was...


 

Juice!
(plot twist bruhs, yeah! )


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

Then Ronald, who seemed to be possessed said in an altered voice "I warned you ill be back. now I will...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Then Ronald, who seemed to be possessed said in an altered voice "I warned you ill be back. now I will...


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 3, 2015)

The Jodi who was terrified ran as fast as he could all the way to...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> The Jodi who was terrified ran as fast as he could all the way to...


 

Mexicoo!


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 4, 2015)

The possessed Ronald caught up to him and said "You cannot escape me I am the grate and powerful sath lord, darth...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2015)

Fairy! Do you believe in fairies?


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 5, 2015)

the Jodi decided to stop running an confront the sath lord using...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2015)

his fairy stick


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 5, 2015)

who can talk and constantly keeps saying "hey listen ". The sath, annoyed by the stick brought out his...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2015)

Magical pony rainbow farts stick.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 6, 2015)

Once upon a time, a man named Naghayauydraffy met his sister's son-in-law's husband, ManFoxSuperBat..


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 6, 2015)

were the same gender so Smea told them to stop pirating, but Smea joined them in their party and it was a friggin sex party.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 6, 2015)

But then, Spooganabalaviradan was born 9 months later as Smealum and ManFoxSuperBat did the deed together.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 6, 2015)

Somehow. Smealum got very horny and fucked Spooganabalaviradan


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

For punishing her to release microwave hax. he then...


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> For punishing her to release microwave hax. he then...


took her from behind on a shower curtain covered in mayonnaise.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

She didn't like that and flew away with his 3ds and car.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 7, 2015)

nvermind


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> and Smea bought a gun, and chased her and raped her, and smashed the 3DS on her head and murdered her
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> and then raped her some more



And because smea was bored after that he started hacking 3ds' - REAL STORY


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 7, 2015)

nevermind


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> and got bored once again, so he ported porn hub to 3DS



And then yellows8 came, and he deleted it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 7, 2015)

The End. 

Once upon a time, Spooganabalaviradan met her best friend Dafandibadarilla at school. Their teacher, Mr. Fadanikalera gave them a really nice mark on the assignment Spooganabalaviradan and Dafandibadarilla worked on. They were pretty happy about it, until...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> The End.
> 
> Once upon a time, Spooganabalaviradan met her best friend Dafandibadarilla at school. Their teacher, Mr. Fadanikalera gave them a really nice mark on the assignment Spooganabalaviradan and Dafandibadarilla worked on. They were pretty happy about it, until...



Scrabble (the spongebob dude) came and messed their assignment up by drawing a drawing of Patrick over it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Scrabble (the spongebob dude) came and messed their assignment up by drawing a drawing of Patrick over it.


But then they really did not mind at all after all because at least they got a high mark.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> But then they really did not mind at all after all because at least they got a high mark.


Until the teacher regraded their paper and gave them an F.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Until the teacher regraded their paper and gave them an F.



Then Scrabble came and messed it up by drawing a drawing of Patrick over it.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Then Scrabble came and messed it up by drawing a drawing of Patrick over it.


The teacher then gave the kids a G(lower than F)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> The teacher then gave the kids a G(lower than F)



Then Scrabble came and tried to mess up the teachers face, but he couldn't cuz it was too messed up already


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Then Scrabble came and tried to mess up the teachers face, but he couldn't cuz it was too messed up already


Scrabble instead decided to rub his leg on his teacher's shoulder.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Scrabble instead decided to rub his leg on his teacher's shoulder.



The kids thought this was weird, so they flew away and...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> The kids thought this was weird, so they flew away and...


flew onto the teacher's shoulder to stop the leg-rubbing.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> flew onto the teacher's shoulder to stop the leg-rubbing.



While doing that they said Please Understand™ and...


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> While doing that they said Please Understand™ and...


Scrabble became sad and said he would stop rubbing his leg on the teacher Soon™, but then his wenis


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Scrabble became sad and said he would stop rubbing his leg on the teacher Soon™, but then his wenis


Gave him terrible headache and he said Don't Judge


----------



## 101239 (Nov 7, 2015)

But then nobody wanted to


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Gave him terrible headache and he said Don't Judge


but then he had a problem, his forehead ate his wenis, AND THE WHOLE CLASS SAW.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> but then he had a problem, his forehead ate his wenis, AND THE WHOLE CLASS SAW.



And his backhead was hungry


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> And his backhead was hungry


So he began to knuckle-fuck himself three deep while chantin 'we can be freinds, we can be friends'


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 7, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> So he began to knuckle-fuck himself three deep while chantin 'we can be freinds, we can be friends'



And then all the kids got nightmares of it. 
the END!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 7, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> the END*?*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

Once upon a time, ManFoxSuperBat was battling...


----------



## mgrev (Nov 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Once upon a time, ManFoxSuperBat was battling...


a wild caterpie


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> a wild caterpie


The battle was getting very difficult, so Spooganabalaviradan's father Dagalidaranizalim brought his Axe to give ManFoxSuperBat.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> The battle was getting very difficult, so Spooganabalaviradan's father Dagalidaranizalim brought his Axe to give ManFoxSuperBat.


ManFoxSuperBat tried to chop the wild caterpie in half, but he was too weak and...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ManFoxSuperBat tried to chop the wild caterpie in half, but he was too weak and...


Spooganabalaviradan's dad used his axe and killed the caterpie instead of ManFoxSuperBat. Afterwards, when the God of Superpowers observed ManFoxSuperBat's weakness, he decided to take off his powers...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spooganabalaviradan's dad used his axe and killed the caterpie instead of ManFoxSuperBat. Afterwards, when the God of Superpowers observed ManFoxSuperBat's weakness, he decided to take off his powers...



And push him in a lake so he drowned.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> And push him in a lake so he drowned.


ManFoxSuperBat's loss of power was so depressing that he didn't try to save himself. He stayed in the water. However, Naghayauydraffy's mom, Mafghadandudlayee, came out of nowhere and saved him. She brought him to her home, but Naghayauydraffy refused.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 8, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spooganabalaviradan's dad used his axe and killed the caterpie instead of ManFoxSuperBat. Afterwards, when the God of Superpowers observed ManFoxSuperBat's weakness, he decided to take off his powers...


and give ManFoxSuperBat the ability to slice anything with his..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> and give ManFoxSuperBat the ability to slice anything with his..


(2 BAD 2 DAY. YOU CAN'T CONTINUE OFF OF THAT QUOTE 2 DAY)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> and give ManFoxSuperBat the ability to slice anything with his..



Fat long nose.


----------



## mgrev (Nov 8, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Fat long nose.


ManFoxSuperBat found out that he had this ability when..


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 8, 2015)

mgrev said:


> ManFoxSuperBat found out that he had this ability when..



he wanted to put his nose in a melo-cake and cutted it in half.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)

Once upon a time, Spooganabalaviradan's mom, Balgaridadhanillapubaran purchased a nail cutter.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Once upon a time, Spooganabalaviradan's mom, Balgaridadhanillapubaran purchased a nail cutter.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 17, 2015)

And ate it


----------



## 101239 (Nov 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spooganabalaviradan's dad used his axe and killed the caterpie instead of ManFoxSuperBat. Afterwards, when the God of Superpowers observed ManFoxSuperBat's weakness, he decided to take off his powers...


 spoodrmen said otherwise


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

101239 said:


> spoodrmen said otherwise


OMG love the thing under all your posts


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2015)

101239 said:


> spoodrmen said otherwise


Then gooby came in and this happened:


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

Margen67 started to dislike posts

Especially mine 

I suddenly get -65535 likes


----------



## 101239 (Nov 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Margen67 started to dislike posts
> 
> Especially mine
> 
> I suddenly get -65535 likes


But then again, why da fuck I lyin?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 25, 2015)

Once upon a time, Dafghanderaulacha and his wife Mafghadandudlayee were dropping Naghayauydraffy in his daycare, even though he is an adult...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

Then Naghayauydraff turns into a child. Everyone in the multiverse dies from shock. The end.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Then Naghayauydraff turns into a child. Everyone in the multiverse dies from shock. The end.



And thus begins book two, where Naghayauydraff eats...


----------



## Everest (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> And thus begins book two, where Naghayauydraff eats...


A big, fat, juicy, delicious, moist orange.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

...This orange contained some kind of psychotrop drugs, in which made Naghayauydraffy seeing...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Vinscool said:


> ...This orange contained some kind of psychotrop drugs, in which made Naghayauydraffy seeing....



Lemons dipped in humus!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

well everyone is replying to this so i guess i will too.



Everest said:


> A big, fat, juicy, delicious, moist orange.


that is also your mom.
When Naghayauydraffy started to crap your mom out, this happened:
(CONTINUE FROM MY POST 2 DAY. NOBODY ELSE'S 2 DAY)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> well everyone is replying to this so i guess i will too.
> 
> 
> that is also your mom.
> ...





VinsCool said:


> ...This orange contained some kind of psychotrop drugs, in which made Naghayauydraffy seeing...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-





			
				YOUR MOM 2 DAY said:
			
		

>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Lemons dipped in humus!


He then started to see sounds and hear colors. this triggered him to...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


>


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


>



You have such a way with words!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

*/offtopic*
*MEANT TO BE VIEWED ON DARK TEMPSTYLE 2 DAY*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> He then started to see sounds and hear colors. this triggered him to...


instantly give birth to his son, Taghayauydraffy. Taghayauydraffy was born with...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> instantly give birth to his son, Taghayauydraffy. Taghayauydraffy was born with...


HIV, AIDS, cancer, etc.(tm)


----------



## Blue (Nov 26, 2015)

poop on his head.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> HIV, AIDS, cancer, etc.(tm)



Don't forget Ebola and Smallpox!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> HIV, AIDS, cancer, etc.(tm)


But then, Doctor Fachilinudabriaganzi had the cure for his illnesses, and he was cured. Doctor Fachilinudabriaganzi ended up dying...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> But then, Doctor Fachilinudabriaganzi had the cure for his illnesses, and he was cured. Doctor Fachilinudabriaganzi ended up dying...



From food poisoning he got from...


----------



## Blue (Nov 26, 2015)

His mother?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> His mother?



Wait what? He ATE HIS MOTHER?!?


----------



## Blue (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Wait what? He ATE HIS MOTHER?!?


He's a monster


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> Wait what? He ATE HIS MOTHER?!?


and then he ate his father.
combined, he now had an egg and sperm in his body, so...
Taghayauydraffy is pregnant. 13 MONTHS LATER:


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> and then he ate his father.
> combined, he now had an egg and sperm in his body, so...
> Taghayauydraffy is pregnant. 13 MONTHS LATER:



He was sitting on the toilet taking a shit, when... (Also its 9 months. Can I see your biology grades?)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 26, 2015)

Saghinilibumranidabi, the God, has found the world fucked up because a newborn baby gave birth.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> He was sitting on the toilet taking a shit, when... (Also its 9 months. Can I see your biology grades?)


time to give a serious answer to a rhetorical question:
Quarter 1 2015: B+
Current: A-
IGNORE THIS POST


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> time to give a serious answer to a rhetorical question:
> Quarter 1 2015: B+
> Current: A-



Alright then...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Saghinilibumranidabi, the God, has found the world fucked up because a newborn baby gave birth.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

This little anti persona was destroying the planet. The world was in apocalypse, when suddenly...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This little anti persona was destroying the planet. The world was in apocalypse, when suddenly...


pineapples


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> pineapples



10/10 Best Reference Ever


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> 10/10 Best Reference Ever


i was hoping someone would get it


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 27, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> pineapples


got blasted into my nuts. I exclaimed...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> got blasted into my nuts. I exclaimed...


Holy balls!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Holy balls!


My mom heard me, so I...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

Hid my oversized hurting balls under my shorts, and quickly ran outside. I suddenly met...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hid my oversized hurting balls under my shorts, and quickly ran outside. I suddenly met...



My giant hurting balls! In human form!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> My giant hurting balls! In human form!!!


Then I told him to lick my giant hurting balls. He licked himself.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 27, 2015)

But then, Kabaghayauydraffy, Naghayauydraffy's grandfather, developed the...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

Balls generator, in which people rely on today. This wonderful machine was used


----------



## SonicRegret (Nov 28, 2015)

by the race known as the ballers whose balls were so big that...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 28, 2015)

Mandaralayunch was born.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2015)

His eyes were balls. This nostrils were balls. His muscles were balls. His balls had balls.
#FearMandaralayunch


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 1, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> His eyes were balls. This nostrils were balls. His muscles were balls. His balls had balls.
> #FearMandaralayunch


He was the pinnacle of manliness, and yet he..


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> He was the pinnacle of manliness, and yet he..


was a woman. So she got pregnant (yes i know she was just born), and...


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 1, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> was a woman. So she got pregnant (yes i know she was just born), and...


It was all made possible by breakthrough gene modification technology. Children were now 'born' as grown adults with an over abundance of reproductive organs, which complicated things by..


----------



## SonicRegret (Dec 2, 2015)

-snap-


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

There was a secret egg numbered "0". He decided to make it hatch, and while he was in front of the hatching machine, he saw...


----------



## SonicRegret (Dec 2, 2015)

a monstrous nutsack on his front yard, eating his primitive pet balls. it then said to him..


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

SonicRegret said:


> a monstrous nutsack on his front yard, eating his primitive pet balls. it then said to him..


cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum. cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum? cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum!!! cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum...
(the onky word ballsacks know is cum.)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum. cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum? cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum!!! cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum cum...
> (the onky word ballsacks know is cum.)




After trying to understand this meaningful speach, he decided to grab the sack, in which triggered the...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> After trying to understand this meaningful speach, he decided to grab the sack, in which triggered the...


destruction of whatever planet this story takes place on.
Only Saghinilibumranidabi (god) and Mandaralayunch survived.
They moved to Uranus, and..


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2015)

They smelt Uranus. They decided that they better move to Neptune instead...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> They smelt Uranus. They decided that they better move to Neptune instead...


There Mandaralayunch shriveled up and died.
Neptune is cold.
Mandaralayunch is balls.
Then again, how the fuck did he survive on Uranus?


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> There Mandaralayunch shriveled up and died.
> Neptune is cold.
> Mandaralayunch is balls.
> Then again, how the fuck did he survive on Uranus?


(Side note. Balls thrive on uranus)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 2, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> (Side note. Balls thrive on uranus)



Then one of them said: ”Kill Jupiter, I will”.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> Then one of them said: ”Kill Jupiter, I will”.


Then @Games&Stuff realized that only Saghinilibumranidabi was still alive.
So Saghinilibumranidabi killed Jupiter, then Games&Stuff got sucked into this story.
Now that Saghinilibumranidabi and Games&Stuff are on Neptune, they...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 2, 2015)

met 



Spoiler: SPOILER



Yoda, who was apparently stilI alive




And...


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 2, 2015)

...yoda fucked everybody in the ass...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

... and now there were millions of yoda babies ...
(because buttsecks can definitely get you pregnant)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> ... and now there were millions of yoda babies ...
> (because buttsecks can definitely get you pregnant)


Cover your ears @EarlAB ! Everything's going to be fine! He didn't mean it!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> ... and now there were millions of yoda babies ...
> (because buttsecks can definitely get you pregnant)


and they fucked everybody right in the ass. (Oh yeah im that guy who stops the sentences 'u')


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> and they fucked everybody right in the ass. (Oh yeah im that guy who stops the sentences 'u')





Spoiler: THIS SENTENCE IS SO FUCKED UP I HAD TO PUT IT IN A SPOILER



Then Yoda babies kept fucking eachother precisely in the anus with their erect cocks.


Neptune soon became filled with buttsecks yoda babies(tm). Neptune is now green.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Spoiler: THIS SENTENCE IS SO FUCKED UP I HAD TO PUT IT IN A SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OBJECTION! You can not start a sentence with Then!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler: rant






Jacklack3 said:


> OBJECTION! You can not start a sentence with Then!


what kind of fucked up school did you go to/are going to?
actually it's pretty normal.
all of my teachers actually hinder my education...
who is so fucking retarded that they don't know that starting a sentence with AND or BUT is ok?
not a single one of my teachers was computer-literate.
and when i try to help them or tell them what they did wrong, they say WHAT THE FFFFUCKKKKKKKK ARE YOU SAYING I WAS WRONG???????!???!!?!!! IM NEVER WRONG I'M A TEACHER YOU'RE A KID BLAAAARG
i recently learned that they grammar check all the letters they send home with the students. either they're lying directly to our faces or nobody knows how to fix grammar.
"This school is An equal oppurtininy [sic] Employer."
Also, learn how to fucking use Microsoft Word. You're a principal.
"All kids must be checkd [sic] for Lice and Nits.
Please check your kids hair for Lice and Nit [sic]."


IGNORE THIS POST


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well tbh my schools SOO bad its closing down next year! I never really understood why we couldn't start it with Then But and And.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> Well tbh my schools SOO bad its closing down next year! I never really understood why we couldn't start it with Then But and And.


but you can
Woah, that was really cool. I just did it without even thinking about what I did.
BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> but you can
> *Woah, that was really cool.* I just did it without even thinking about what I did.
> BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT


Say that like your high and look at your profile picture.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

/offtopic
sorry i have to reply to myself


Petraplexity said:


> Spoiler: THIS SENTENCE IS SO FUCKED UP I HAD TO PUT IT IN A SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Neptune was renamed to Yodtune. 
SUDDENLY:


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> /offtopic
> sorry i have to reply to myself
> 
> Now Neptune was renamed to Yodtune.
> SUDDENLY:


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


>



Nope I already did that.


Petraplexity said:


> /offtopic


---------------------------------------


Petraplexity said:


> Now Neptune was renamed to Yodtune.
> SUDDENLY:



Your mom farts on Yodtune.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 18, 2016)

Once upon a time, Naghayauydraffy got married to his wife, Yffardyuayahgan.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2016)

LOLLLLL I REREAD THIS THREAD AND THIS LEGIT MADE ME LAUGH LIKE A CRAZY HEROIN ADDICT AT TIM HORTONS.
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR BUMPING THIS. THAT MADE MY DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> LOLLLLL I REREAD THIS THREAD AND THIS LEGIT MADE ME LAUGH LIKE A CRAZY HEROIN ADDICT AT TIM HORTONS.
> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR BUMPING THIS. THAT MADE MY DAY


AHAHAHA NO PROBLEM; WHEN I LOOKED AT THIS THREAD A WHILE AGO I LAUGHED LIKE A HEROIN ADDICT AT MCDONALDS HAHA


----------



## TheMisterMees (Apr 19, 2016)

Hahahaha this is too funny


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 19, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Once upon a time, Naghayauydraffy got married to his wife, Yffardyuayahgan.


The marriage was successful; because there was no problems. There was not even a...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

Single fox outside. That was too quiet. Something was ongoing under the city of...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 20, 2016)

Montreal. There was too much success in the marriage that the foxes decided not to roam around.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 20, 2016)

But instead, the homeless became furries and invaded berri-uqam when...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 20, 2016)

Mafghadandudlayee did some sexual acts with ManFoxSuperBat... But then,


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 20, 2016)

A gayer version of our gays remembered the kitchen was on fire


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

This lead to newer mad scientists. They created...


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2016)

a beam that turned all the furies into females.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2016)

The females furries were in fact contaminated by a virus. If you were to catch it, you turn into a furries. When Naghayauydraffy and Yffardyuayahgan got out of the church, they...


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2016)

pledged to quarantine all the infected furries. They agreed not to kill but to.....


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2016)

Make hugs. The next day...


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 21, 2016)

I log into GBATemp.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

And 420 BLAZE IT, It's down for 6 hours.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And 420 BLAZE IT, It's down for 6 hours.


Then I jumped off a bridge.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

And everyone died. The end.


----------



## Filo97 (Apr 27, 2016)

But it continued


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 29, 2016)

when VinsCool created Jafghamunboobalee.


----------



## Luglige (May 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> when @VinsCool created Jafghamunboobalee.


he dug into its anus.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 29, 2016)

Once his arm had slid elbow-deep within the creature his fingers encountered something strange


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

a baby named smealum, who


----------



## EarlAB (May 29, 2016)

who had milked the cubic whore dry of all her



plz continue


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 29, 2016)

haxx; the chemical composition of haxx includes bleach, spaghetti, crippling depression,


----------



## Salamencizer (May 29, 2016)

smealum's computer,


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

So hykem


----------



## TheMisterMees (May 29, 2016)

Went to his mom


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

And destroyed


----------



## TheMisterMees (May 29, 2016)

Her pussy


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

With his wiimote, so his father


----------



## TheMisterMees (May 29, 2016)

Destroyed his anus with it


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

and leaked iosu exploit on(a website maybe)


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

And then he grabbed her nunchucks


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

But suddenly


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

She yelled out, "You fool! Should've grabbed the genesis when you had the chance. Now you're stuck with my floppy nunchucks!!!".


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

"Shite." he muttered, under his breath. The *Mega Drive *had the all accessories, many of the games and other shit.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

As the woman was flopping her nunchucks, the guy had to think of something, this was not right. Guy pulled out his virtual boy. And the woman said


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

No one cares about the virtual boy! Now I have my Google cardboard! So the son said


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

"Daddy, mommy, stop fighting. We all know I've been inside mommy's genesis that you'll ever be daddy."


----------



## Mazamin (May 29, 2016)

And after these words the son was killed, and they hid his body in the wii disc drive. So someone called the police...


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

The Nintendon'ts arrived at the scene, they had inquired about the incident without jumping into conclusions. The wife said, "I blame the virtual boy, it always has been the cause of world destruction".


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

And the Nintendont's revealed their faces, they were Reggie and Miyamoto! So they said,


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

Reggie spoke first; "My body is virtual boy". Miyamoto looked at Reggie, and said


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2016)

"GOTTA CATCH'EM ALL" because...


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

Reggie's masterballs were hanging from his inventory


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2016)

so myamoto grabbed them and Reggie felt weird


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 29, 2016)

Weird cause they were the only masterballs acquirable.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> Weird cause they were the only masterballs acquirable.


so he took them off and Reggie writhed in pain so then


----------



## Luglige (May 29, 2016)

he committed suicide the end. But...


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

Iwata came back to life and said....


----------



## Luglige (May 29, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Iwata came back to life and said....


"screw off nintendo! I play xBox and FNAF AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

EDIT: I'm comment 420!


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

Then he exploded the planet and went to another planet called Neentondough, where he


----------



## Luglige (May 29, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Then he exploded the planet and went to another planet called Neentondough, where he


became immortal with his jail mate booboo who made him drop the soap.


----------

